# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  AlfonsoSHCD

## Magnano

Cuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmppppllllllllllllllllllleeeeee  eeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaañññññññññññooooooooo  oooooooooosssssssss   fffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiizzzzzzzzzz,    Cuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmppppllllllllllllllllllleeeeee  eeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaañññññññññññooooooooo  oooooooooosssssssss    fffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiizzzzzzzzzz
te deseeeeeeeeaaaaaamoooooosss toooooodddoooooosssssssssssss
cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmppppppppp  ppllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaañoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosssssssssssssss  s feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Magnano

por fin he arreglado el teclado
Ming yo no me equivoco en estos temas, a menos que tu...
(sigo mosca)

----------


## Ming

Ca***n!!!!

----------


## Némesis

¡¡¡Que los filosofes feliz!!!!

;-)

----------


## Ming

> Ca***n!!!!


Aclaro: Iba por Dani, que me ha hecho abrir un hilo y se me ha adelantado  :Mad1:

----------


## Ming

> Bueno, espero no liarme esta vez 
> 
> Alfonso... ¡¡¡Felicidades!!!


 


PD. Borren el otro hilo por favor  :Wink1:

----------


## barajasdemelo

*24/09-23/10 Libra
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## tres de PICAS

Felicidades Alfonso!!!!  :001 302:

----------


## Magnano

jajajaja
y lo que me he reido?
era una venganza por hacer que me equivoque :P
en serio, no soy mala persona, solo que llevo unos dias...

----------


## Iban

Alfonsicidades.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Felicidades Alfonso!

 :Smile1:

----------


## anezky

Felicidades

----------


## magic_7

FeLiCiDaDeS!!  :^^:

----------


## bestiakenedy

Felicidades!

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, ¿y el interesado se dignará a aparecer o no?

----------


## Moñiño

Muchas felicizades.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Bien!!!!! Legué a tiempo!!!!

Felicidades y que cumplas muchos más (cuantos mas mejor, por cierto)

----------


## tres de PICAS

Donde está Alfonsoooo :Confused:   :117:

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Alfonsoooooooooooo!!!! Ven aqui ahora mismo!!!!!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Feliz cimpleaños amigo mago,

Un gran abrazo.

----------

